# Another Trailer Tire Thread



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

I quit buying STs some time ago, and went with car tires in the appropriate weight range. Have had much better luck with them, and my trailer doesn't bounce over every bump.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Michelin radials. Trailer tires suck.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I agree. Passenger car tires. For most of our skiffs and trailers , tires experience a minimal load. In my case when my skiff is finished, maybe 750 lbs per tire. That's nothing.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The best high speed radial automotive tires you can afford up to 2800 lb loads. Balanced


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Have been happy with the Rainier STs that came with my Float On trailer. Going on 3 years no problems. Haul at speeds anywhere between 55-75 mph.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Michelin radials. Trailer tires suck.


This. This. This.

Screw trailer tires, will never buy them again for any boat I own. The owe me months of my life back.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I've had steel belted raidials on my trailer for at least 5 years. I'm sure there car tires. Just got back from a trip to Florida and no problem. I'll change them this year to new ones just like them


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

I blew a boat trailer tire at the top end of Lake Powell in 2008. Put the spare on and made it into Bullfrog, Utah and the tire shop there. The guy refused to sell me anything but a "real" trailer tire. Told me Utah law prohibited him from installing car tires on a trailer.

The tires had been on my trailer for many 1,000s of miles all over the continent, so the remaining tire was suspect, too.

I was stuck....didn't want to hit the road in that remote country without a spare and he only had one pair of tires that would fit. Had to buy the pair - at a very healthy premium - to get even height. I was some burnt by the whole thing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gogittum said:


> I blew a boat trailer tire at the top end of Lake Powell in 2008. Put the spare on and made it into Bullfrog, Utah and the tire shop there. The guy refused to sell me anything but a "real" trailer tire. Told me Utah law prohibited him from installing car tires on a trailer.
> 
> The tires had been on my trailer for many 1,000s of miles all over the continent, so the remaining tire was suspect, too.
> 
> I was stuck....didn't want to hit the road in that remote country without a spare and he only had one pair of tires that would fit. Had to buy the pair - at a very healthy premium - to get even height. I was some burnt by the whole thing.


I would need proof that there was a law...


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

He pretty much had me by the balls. He's the only game in town and Bullfrog is waaay back in the boonies. I needed him far worse than he needed me.


----------

